# Shoot @ abandoned place, Hasard Cheratte



## markderoophotography (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi
Last week I did a photoshoot at a abandoned place
This was in a abandoned coal mine in belgium. (Hasard Cheratte)
It is out of service since 1977.






















Greets, Mark


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, the first picture is very eerie! All pictures were great


----------



## stsinner (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Dec 28, 2008)

I like #1 a lot -- very cool. Makes you want to look and look. And I like the colors and lighting in the others. Fun shoot, I bet.


----------



## soul.glo (Dec 28, 2008)

Great series.  The movement in #2 is excellent and I really like the tones and comp in #3.  Nice work.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice. I like the color of the third, but the happiness seems out of place. And I like the pose an expression on the last one, but not the color.


----------



## amkphotography (Dec 28, 2008)

All I can say is "Wow!" These are amazing.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 28, 2008)

The first shot is interesting.

In all honesty, I think the rest are senseless. Why the model in a decrepit setting? Is there really a point? Is it about contrasting the beauty of the subject with the erosion of the background? Why? What's significant about this, and how is it different from all the other similarly themed photographs we've seen?


----------



## craig (Dec 29, 2008)

Tough shoot. Kind of right up their with angel wings and caution tape. 

Love & Bass


----------



## JonHertel (Dec 29, 2008)

I like them. There pictures you want to look at not just scroll over. Are you the model? They seam kinda dull (color) but that may be the look you were wanting also....


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 29, 2008)

How did you create the motion effect of #2? That is completely cool! I really love #1 that is by far my favorite. Talk about eery and cold chills. LOVE IT!! 
#3 seems comical to me for some reason. It just makes me smile. Great job. 
And great job on all of the photos.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont usually venture over to these parts, but I saw..."abandoned" and had to see.  Really diggin this series.  1 and 2 are my faves, but I find the whole series interesting.   Nicely done.


----------



## bahandi (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool. For some reason, I'm interpreting the series as a female ghost finally able to come out of hiding and enjoying herself.


----------



## Advanc3d (Dec 30, 2008)

I really love the second one and the last one (<--awesome)!
The contrast between the red dress and the "cold" background is wonderful.

Great job!!


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 30, 2008)

outstanding!!!!! i love the contrasting elements!!!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2008)

Top-notch!


----------



## ChrisOquist (Jan 1, 2009)

That first shot is great! Looks like a ghost!


----------



## paraddox (Jan 6, 2009)

excelent images, i looked at your website... it is also great


----------



## kdabbagh (Jan 6, 2009)

amazing series. very nice composition...great use of the space

what equipment were u using? i would also like to know how u achieved the motion in number 2! 

great work!


----------



## Artograph (Jan 6, 2009)

_Very_ cool!!  Nice job!!

:O)


----------

